# What do you do with your milk?



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure if there is a thread on this somewhere but thought it would be fun!
I plan on using my first real qty for fudge!! Anyone have a favorite goat milk fudge recipe?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Right now every drop goes back to babies. But when I can get some for us we love to drink it raw. I will also bake and cook with it. I do want to learn to make soap. I love clove and its hard to find anything made with that sent for my hubby who loves goat milk soap but hates the fufu smells.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

We drink a lot of it, I use it to cook with and I'm learning to make cheese. Sure nice to have a quantity of milk to work with.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheese, general daily use, soap, yogurt, ice cream, butter.

viewforum.php?f=17

This area has a lot of recipes.
I have recipes for fudge and soap on my website.... and one book that is a MUST HAVE for beginner cheese making is Goats Produce Too, Hoeggars has a complete kit for around $50...this book is full of goat milk recipes!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

All of our milk is going to the kids at the moment-but once we have some extra we'll probably make soap and cheese with it-and maybe drink it to. Sometimes we find it almost as easy just to grab a gallon from the store. We also feed some to pigs and calves to.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

I use it in my coffee, on our cereal, and I'm making my 2nd batch of cheese right now!!! 

I'm very very excited!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Right now we are drinking it, using it in coffee, and our cereal. I am hoping to start making butter with it and then move on to cheese or even soap.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ours is being used for bottle babies right now, but after they're done we drink it, sell it and make cheese, yogurt, kefir and ice cream out of it


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Cant wait until I can actually taste the milk myself.. Dont know if I will like it yet.. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Extremely cold is best for your first taste....so don't try it untill it is well chilled, otherwise you will find the flavor different. Nigi milk is one of the richest, sweetest flavored goat milk, I love it on my cereal it's comparable to half and half.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We have tried milk from a lot of our does and the one we use is out of the oldest milker-Champagne-she has some pretty good tasting milk. Yep, the fast it's chilled the better-we milk ours directly into a Stainless steel bucket and bring it in the house or put in one of the freezer's we have in the milk barn.


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

I am thinking that when I use the udderly ez, that I will add one of those refreezable ice cube things inside the bottle when I milk.. It should get it on its way to cold


----------



## dannyduprey (Jun 8, 2010)

My favorite way is to make Jello sugar-free chocolate pudding, the cooked kind. It's great. Also in coffee, on cereal, usual ways.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Mmmmm...I drink it and use it for cheese, yogurt, custard, pudding, fudge, soap...in anything you'd use milk ordinarily! 

The fudge recipes on that Liz has on her website are wonderful and very easy! I just made 2 batches of it this past weekend for a graduation party--It was a hit!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Almost all of my milk goes toward soaping. We do have some baby kittens and rabbits that are drinking some too. But as kids are still on moms, we aren't getting all of the milk.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I use most of it for cooking/baking, drinking and cheese making. I have never tried soap as I don't like the idea of having lye around my two year old.

I also give some away to friends.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Been too hot for cheesemaking so I'm freezing the excess. Thinking of getting a couple of calves next spring. The extra milk will be great to get them started.


----------



## sound4hound (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't believe nobody mentioned custard! This is an awesome recipe! I have also made goat cheese that is great on any salad.
Vanilla Goat's Milk Custard
This easy vanilla custard will bring back memories of childhood. Serve it with low-fat chocolate cookies. 
•	2 cups cold goat's milk
•	2 eggs
•	1/3 cup sugar
•	2 tablespoons cornstarch
•	1/8 teaspoon salt
•	2 teaspoons butter
•	1 to 2 teaspoons vanilla
In medium saucepan, combine cold milk and eggs. Beat well. Add sugar,cornstarch and salt. Mix to thoroughly combine. 
Set over medium heat. Cook 5 to 7 minutes, whisking constantly, or until mixture thickens. Remove from heat. Stir in butter and vanilla. Pour into 4 (6-ounce) heat-proof custard cups or dessert bowls. 
Let cool. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate 30 minutes, or until pudding consistency. 
Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hubby drinks it. 

ALL of it!!

Someday I will make cheese...when I figure out how to hide the milk long enough.


----------

